# Brake Light Glare...........



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

Excusing those Auto/DSG variants ........why do people sit for long periods with break lights on in long traffic queues .......demonstrating their full width led boot mounted light as so expertly done by AudiTT Mark 3, Merc etc. Having them doesn't mean blinding the driver behind particularly in wet conditions. Nearly as bad as the local Blackpool Illuminated Juke with 6.....yes six front lights on day and night .....inconsiderate and dangerous
CookieTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No excuse for auto DSG drivers they still have a neutral gear and a hand brake


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Does Sir stop rather close the car in front? As a rule of thumb I believe you should still be able to see the point that the rear tyres make contact with the road to allow yourself room to manoeuvre out of the way, should you need to. I also don't have a problem keeping my foot on the brake if I have had to come to a halt on a busy dual carriageway during rush hour to stop some arsehole running in the back of me. (Van man and TT owner!)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I wonder if it coincides with the loss of proper handbrakes? And don't get me started on fog lights on motorways with bunched up heavy traffic - there's no need for them - they dazzle and obscure brake lights :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Does Sir stop rather close the car in front? As a rule of thumb I believe you should still be able to see the point that the rear tyres make contact with the road to allow yourself room to manoeuvre out of the way, should you need to. I also don't have a problem keeping my foot on the brake if I have had to come to a halt on a busy dual carriageway during rush hour to stop some arsehole running in the back of me. (Van man and TT owner!)


Once a car has stopped behind you the car traveling behind that car can't see your brake lights so so I can't see how keeping your brake lights on will do anything but hinder the person stopped behind you :?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Let's face it the overall standard of driving is shocking now - a quick 200 mile round trip on the motorway network proved that. It's a good job they built the extra lanes as most only want to use the outside 2 :roll: Lane hoggers my arse! :lol:


----------



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Well.......never pull up close to car in front in crawling traffic........too many rolling back due to no use of handbrake !!  
CookieTT


----------

